# Culinary Institute Of America DVDs



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get the Culinary Institute Of America DVDs cheap?!?!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Ebay?

When I have seen them ive been board out of my mind. but thats just my opinion


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

From the CIA - do a Google searc. Amazon may carry them as well.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

YES to both replys
But they're $100 a disc


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I actualy am a student here and we have alot of training videos on youtube. Check it out!


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Have you watched the previews? The are like really fundamental. 
Professional Culinary Training DVDs : CIAProchef.com

Everythings like common knowledge.

Please tell me the classes aren't that boring.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

hahaha they arent. trust me. There are ones on dvd that i have seen, not really sure where they are i would guess on ebay or amazon but i know there are DVD's otu there that are edu. not stupid. haha :smoking:


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

You can rent them here for $10-$15:
Cooking instruction videos on DVD: Learn Culinary / Cooking

Or check ebay, 
culinary institute of america dvd, DVD, HD DVD Blu-ray, DVDs Movies items on eBay.com


----------

